# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Базы данных 2018-2022 по физ лицам РФ

## kodibase

Занимаемся выгрузкой баз данных. Гибкий подход к каждому клиенту. Гибкие цены.
Выборка по региону, полу, возрасту и поясу
Разные источники. Опт и розница
Гарант+
Пишите, обязательно договоримся. Наш Телеграмм: @kodibase

----------

